# DAYTON WIRE WHEELS 4 SALE



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)

WHEELS ONLY 24K GOLD /STAINLESS STEEL SPOKE new in the box
17 X 9 REV CENTER /GOLD 
17 X 9 REV GOLD SPOKE 
16 X 7 REV ALL CHROME 
17 X 9 REV DOUBLE CROSS LACE ALL CHROME 
17 X9 REV DOUBLE CROSS LACE CENTER GOLD 
15 X 7 REV GOLD SPOKE 
17 X 9 REV ALL GOLD 
15 X 8 REV 72 SPOKE REV A / C


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)

NO ADAPTERS NO KNOCK OFFS WHEELS ONLY 


Galaxywirewheels said:


> WHEELS ONLY 24K GOLD /STAINLESS STEEL SPOKE new in the box
> 17 X 9 REV CENTER /GOLD
> 17 X 9 REV GOLD SPOKE
> 16 X 7 REV ALL CHROME
> ...


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

how much for 15x8 72z?


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)

$ 1000 with accesories adapters chrome knock offs tool 
plus shipping 



bigg_E said:


> how much for 15x8 72z?


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Ddmjizzle (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you still have any of the daytons?


----------

